# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hàn Quốc tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Hàn Quốc. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Hàn Quốc tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## huyzai

*Visa, hộ chiếu*
Đi du lịch Hàn quốc cái khó nhất là thủ tục xin visa vô cùng lằng nhằng.  Nếu du lịch tự túc, bạn phải chứng minh tài chính, nhân thân, nghề  nghiệp vì vậy lời khuyên cho bạn là đăng ký qua một công ty du lịch.
Tuy nhiên theo kinh nghiệm của những người đã đến Hàn Quốc thì: “Hãy  thực hiện một chuyến du lịch riêng ở thành phố này!" Nếu bạn có thể nói  tiếng Anh thì bạn chẳng phải lo vấn đề gì cả! Đừng ngần ngại. Ở Seoul,  bạn có thể gặp được nhiều người trẻ tuổi nói tiếng Anh rất lưu loát.

*Tiền tệ*
Đơn vị tiền tệ Hàn Quốc là đồng Won, gồm những tờ giấy bạc 1000 won,  5000 won, 10.000 won, và những đồng tiền xu 10, 50, 100 và 500 won.
Hầu hết các ngân hàng đều mở cửa từ 9h30 tới 16h30, từ thứ hai tới thứ  sáu. Máy rút tiền tự động thì hoạt động 24h một ngày. Hầu hết các cửa  hàng, khách sạn, nhà hàng lớn ở Hàn Quốc đều chấp nhận thẻ tín dụng quốc  tế với số tiền lớn. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên mang theo tiền mặt, vì có nhiều  cơ quan hay cửa hàng nhỏ hơn không trang bị công cụ thanh toán bằng thẻ  tín dụng.

*Khí hậu*
Cũng giống như phần lớn các vùng khác ở Hàn Quốc, Seoul có khí hậu ôn  hòa. Mùa hè bình thường khí hậu nóng và ẩm, với mùa mưa kéo dài từ tháng  6 đến tháng 9. Tháng 8, tháng nóng nhất trong năm, có nhiệt độ trung  bình từ 22 °C đến 30 °C và cũng có thể nóng hơn. Mùa đông thường rất  lạnh từ -10 °C đến 1 °C, mùa đông bình thường thì khô hơn rất nhiều so  với mùa hè.
Bình thường trong một năm ở Seoul có khoảng 28 ngày là có tuyết.

*Đi lại*
Ở Seoul, mạng tàu điện ngầm dày đặc , nối kết hầu hết các điểm đến trong  khu vực trung tâm Seoul  nên đi lại rất tiện lợi, giá lại rẻ, tương  đương xe buýt, mà transfer bao nhiêu lần cũng được. Tuy nhiên cũng có một số điểm khó khăn đó là một vài tàu chỉ có thông báo  tiếng Hàn và hệ thống mua vé điện tử. Để mua được vé tàu bạn cần phải  sử dụng máy thanh toán tiền tự động, đưa tiền giấy và xu vào máy. Máy có  hỗ trợ tiếng Anh và 2 lựa chọn, một là chọn theo tên ga đến hoặc chỉ  điểm đến trên bản đồ sau đó trả tiền.
Ở Seoul, xe buýt chạy trên các đường phố chính của thành phố, xe buýt  sân bay đưa đón hành khách giữa Sân bay quốc tế Incheon và các trung tâm  đô thị, các khu ngoại ô khác trong thành phố, còn xe buýt tốc hành đưa  đón khách đi lại giữa các thành phố chính và các vùng trong cả nước.
Tắc-xi đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc đáp ứng nhu cầu đi lại ở Seoul  và được chia làm 2 loại: tắc-xi thường và tắc-xi hạng sang. Giá vé của  tắc-xi hạng sang cao hơn nhưng bù lại nó có dịch vụ tốt hơn. Cả xe  tắc-xi thường và hạng sang đều cung cấp dịch vụ phiên dịch với 3 thứ  tiếng Anh, Nhật và Trung Quốc thông qua việc kết nối điện thoại di động,  nên bạn có thể hòan toàn yên tâm khi đi taxi ở Seol. 
*
Ăn Gì?*
Một trong những thứ không thể bỏ qua khi đến Seoul là thưởng thức các  món ăn. Với 15 USD, bạn có thể thưởng thức các món quen thuộc của xứ Hàn  như japchae (miến trộn thịt bò và rau), doenjang jjigae (món hầm với  pa-tê, đậu, tàu hũ và rau hoặc thịt), sengsun ya-chae jeon (cá chiên với  rau) hay món kalbi (thịt bò ướp gia vị nướng trên lưới sắt) tại nhà  hàng Baedongbaji ở khu Samcheong-dong...

*Mua sắm*
Sang Hàn Quốc, đặc biệt là đến Seoul, khách du lịch thường hay mua sâm,  linh chi, quần áo, mỹ phẩm. Ngoài ra những món quà nhỏ xinh xắn làm bằng  tay, những vật dụng dùng để trang trí cũng rất ý nghĩa.
Quần áo bạn có thể mua ở khu Muyngdong, chợ Dongdaemoon (khu Doota,  Miglore). Áo phông từ 10,000won trở lên (tương đương 10USD), áo sơ mi,  váy khoảng 30,000won trở lên (30USD).
Mỹ phẩm bình dân (The Face Shop, Red Gingseng, The skin Food...) hoặc mỹ  phẩm cao cấp (Ohui, Coreana...) ở đâu cũng có bán. Bạn có thể yên tâm  về giá vì sẽ rẻ hơn ở Việt Nam nhiều.
Hãy dạo qua siêu thị Lotte đặc biệt là ở khu Lotte world, các bạn sẽ  thấy rất nhiều mặt hàng có thể mua sắm từ chăn điện Hàn Quốc cho đến Sâm  tươi được bán rẻ bất ngờ và bày như rau quả ngoài chợ.
Bạn đừng trông đợi gì ở hàng miễn thuế - Duty Free ở sân bay vì rất là đắt đỏ.

*Đi Đâu?*
- Để ngắm cảnh trong thành phố  Seoul, các bạn có thể đi vào các cung  điện. Ở Seoul có nhiều cung điện,  tuy nhiên nếu không có nhiều thời  gian, bạn chỉ cần đi 2 cung điện chính là Changdeokgung - Đông cung (có  một khu vườn rất đẹp bên cạnh) và Gyeongheegung - Tây cung (có hệ thống  kiến trúc hoành tráng do được tôn tạo lại). Với việc thăm 2 cùng này thì  đi đâu bạn cũng thấy kiến trúc kiểu như thế.
- Các điểm vui chơi khác thì có khu Everland, Lotte world, nếu bạn có  nhiều thời gian thì nên đi Everland, còn ít hơn thì đi Lotte World bởi  vì nếu đi Everland thì mất hơn 2 tiếng ra ngoài thành phố, còn Lotte  World nằm ngay trong Seoul. Cả 2 điểm đều có coupons -  phiếu giảm giá  cho khách nước ngoài (khác với VN  nhiều điểm du lịch khách nước ngoài được giảm giá khá nhiều so với khách  trong nước), để có coupons này bạn vào website hoặc lấyt các bản đồ ở  khách sạn hoặc sân bay sẽ có.
Do các trò chơi mất thời gian xếp hàng nên người ta thiết lập một hệ  thống gọi là “magic pass”, bạn có thể chọn các trò có máy cấp thẻ Magic  pass để lấy phiếu hẹn, khi có phiếu hẹn bạn quay lại đúng giờ sẽ được  qua xếp hàng để vào chơi luôn, nhớ là thời gian giữa 2 lần cấp thẻ khá  lâu nên chọn trò nào thực sự hấp dẫn để lấy thể Magic Pass.
-  Bạn có thể lên tháp truyền hình Seoul và qua khu vườn thú Seoul Grand  Park là vườn thú có quy mô và đa dạng về chủng loại động thực vật, quang  cảnh cũng rất đẹp và lãng mạn, bạn có thể mất cả ngày mới đi thăm quan  hết nhưng đây thực sự là điểm đáng ghé thăm.
- Ngoài ra bạn có thể nghĩ đến việc đi chơi ở một số nơi có phong cảnh  thiên nhiên đẹp như đảo Nami. Đảo được thiết kế khá đẹp với các hàng  cây, lối đi, sông nước rất lãng mạn, nhiều người Hàn qua đây để chụp ảnh  cưới.
- Tắm hơi là đặc điểm khá đặc biệt của người Hàn, người ta đến đây tắm  hơi xong rồi ngủ lại luôn. Bạn hãy thử một lần ngủ kiểu Hàn Quốc này xem  sao.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

_Đến du lịch Hàn Quốc ngoài những danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng tại Seoul, du khách còn được tới đảo Cheju- điểm hẹn tình yêu  nơi được mệnh danh là thiên đường du lịch.Nhìn từ xa đảo Cheju sở hữu nhiều bãi biển với bờ cát trắng mịn, cánh đồng xanh ngát, không khí trong lành, rất thích hợp cho nghỉ dưỡng vui chơi cho các cặp đôi. Tour du lịch hàn quốc  còn đưa bạn tới đảo Nami nơi có những khung cảnh mộng mơ trữ tình đã hút hồn rất nhiều du khách tới đây.Nơi đây còn là hậu trường của rất nhiều bộ phim nổi tiếng. Chính vì vậy tour đi du lịch hàn quốc giá rẻ đang thu hút rất nhiều du khách nước ngoài tới thăm và nghỉ dưỡng. Vậy đi Hàn Quốc nên đi vào thời điểm nào, mua gì,đến nhưng nơi nào….để có chuyến đi tuyệt vời cho bạn và người thân. Dưới đây là một số kinh nghiệm cho bạn._

Mùa xuân là thời điểm tuyệt vời nhất để du lịch Hàn Quốc. Nhiệt độ lúc này ấm áp nhưng không quá nóng và cũng không có mưa nhiều. Dù mùa xuân là thời gian bụi vàng thổi từ Trung Quốc sang, có đôi khi rất khó chịu.

Mùa hè bắt đầu bằng mùa mưa lớn vào tháng 6 và càng lúc càng nặng hạt vào tháng 7 – 8, thời tiết cực ẩm và nhiệt độ cao, lên đến 40 độ C. Không nên đi tour du lịch Hàn Quốc vào thời điểm này, trừ khi đến các khu bờ biển.

Mùa thu bắt đầu từ tháng 9, có thể nói là thời điểm tốt nhất để du lịch Hàn Quốc. Nhiệt độ và độ ẩm trở nên nhẹ nhàng hơn, ngày dễ chịu, mát mẻ và màu sắc mùa thu bắt đầu xuất hiện thật lãng mạn.

Mùa đông là thời điểm tuyệt vời để đi trượt tuyết hay đến các khu suối nước nóng.

Một điều lưu ý các bạn là các khách sạn hàn quốc thường không  chuẩn bị dầu gội đầu, sữa tắm, kem và bàn chải đánh răng…hoặc có sẽ được tính tiền dịch vụ khi sử dụng bàn chải, kem đánh răng, lược của khách sạn. Do vậy trước khi đi tour du lịch Hàn Quốc bạn nên chuẩn bị đầy đủ nha. Và hầu hết các khách sạn và nhà hàng ở Hàn Quốc thanh toán bằng thẻ tín dụng quốc tế, nhưng du khách nên mang theo tiền mặt cho chủ động. Nếu bạn đi du lich hàn quốc 6 ngày hoặc nhiều hơn bạn nên thuê nhà trọ hay ở  nhà người quen để tiết kiệm chi phí

Khi chuẩn bị đi tour du lịch Hàn Quốc bạn nên đến ngân hàng để đổi ít tiền Won của Hàn để dễ mua sắm (1000 Won tương đương khoảng 15.000VND).Đa số máy ATM tại Hàn Quốc không chấp nhận thẻ nước ngoài, chỉ chấp nhận thẻ từ Global ATM. ATM có thể tìm thấy ở sân bay, trạm xe điện ngầm, các siêu thị gia đình,…. Thẻ tín dụng được chấp nhận rộng rãi nhưng các nhà nghỉ hay nhà hàng nhỏ không nhận Visa và MasterCard. Hầu hết mọi người đi tour du lịch Hàn Quốc đều thích mua nhân sâm,trà sâm về làm quà cho mọi người.Muốn mua được nhân sâm rẻ và chất lượng bạn nên  đến chợ Thảo dược Gyeongdong ở Seoul để mua và chọn lựa nhiều loại nhân sâm. Du khách thường muốn mua về nhà các loại hàng hóa truyền thống, trang phục truyền thống thủ công, diều giấy, đồ gốm…. Các loại hàng này bán ở nhiều chợ và cửa hàng lưu niệm. Insadong ở Seoul là nơi tốt nhất để mua sắm, lựa chọn.

Các trung tâm mua sắm thời trang nổi tiếng ở Seoul là chợ Dongdaemun, đường Dokdong Rodeo và Myungdong. Hàng hóa thời trang ở chợ thường rẻ hơn các cửa hàng lớn rất nhiều nhưng đa số không thể thử nên phải biết kích cỡ trước khi mua.

Dadohea Haesang National Park là một công viên quốc gia thuộc Wando-gun tỉnh Jeollanam-do được tạo thành từ 1700 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ, nằm trải dài tại phía Tây Nam Hàn. Đến đây du khách có thể tận hưởng cảm giác thư giản thực thụ. Buổi hoàng hôm buông xuống tại Dadohea Heasang là một bức tranh của “thiên đường” của du lịch hàn quốc . Ở đây dân cư không đông đúc và sống chủ yếu bằng các dịch vụ du lịch nho nhỏ.

Dodong Mineral Spring Park thì khác hơn so với Dadohea Heasang vì nó sôi động hơn với nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí. Nếu bạn muốn có cái nhìn giống như một con chim thì bạn có thể tham quan bằng cáp treo. Đến với tour du lịch hàn quốc giá rẻ bạn có thể thuê một chiếc thuyền mái và du ngọan trên hồ ngắm nhìn các bờ đá cùng mật nước lung linh.

Đến với Busan thành phố lớn thứ 2 của Hàn Quốc bạn nên đến khu Seomyeon, nơi tập trung những cửa hàng thời trang, quán ăn, tòa cao ốc dành cho mua sắm. Tại đây du khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn ngon của Hàn Quốc và sau đó là tham quan cảng Busan. Đến Busan bạn đừng quên ghé các bãi biển như Haeundae hay Kawanganli nhé vì chúng rất đẹp.

Đến tham quan pháo đài Seoul, Các nhà thờ – Chùa, Tìm Hiểu văn hóa phật giáo của Hàn Quốc (Inwangsan), Chụp hình kỉ niệm.

Đi  tour du lịch hàn quốc du khách có rất nhiều lựa chọn, hưởng thụ sự thanh bình ngay trong lòng các thành phố lớn hoặc đi thăm những nơi sầm uất bậc nhất tại Hàn.





Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

